# Programmable D button skip forward time



## gmin (Dec 14, 2015)

The D button is not used during program playback. 

The D button is located directly below the 30sec skip forward button.

I would like the D button to be a programmable Xsec skip forward button.

Use Case:
When watching recorded football games the 30sec skip forward works ideally for teams using traditional offenses. With many of the teams now employing hurry up offenses a 15sec skip forward is needed to go to the next play.

A programmable skip forward D button would allow the user to happily skip through 2 teams using the traditional and hurry up offenses by using both buttons.

Hopefully a football loving tivo programmer will read this.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gmin said:


> The D button is not used during program playback.


See: SkipMode


----------



## badams888 (Jun 6, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> See: SkipMode


That's an unfortunate duplication, since channel up/down skip as well, and in both directions. They're also easy to locate w/o looking at the remote.

However, the number keys are unused AFAIK, which could be used to provide several sized skips, as well as user defined macros. A 2 minute skip is almost perfect for skipping commercials in both football and baseball. I've used the kmttg program for this, so I know how useful that is. And a 20 second skip is just about right for these quick football plays - I know because I've tried it using kmttg.

Of course this is also a pain as one needs a computer and a mouse in concert with the tivo remote. Hence the OP's suggestion is a good one. However, I would take it a bit further:

If there was another page in settings for defining macros one could then provide for several different sized skips, and other things, such as toggling closed captions or quickmode on/off with a single key. And one could select the key one wants to use for each of these - or NONE as it would be entirely optional.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

badams888 said:


> *That's an unfortunate duplication*, since channel up/down skip as well, and in both directions. They're also easy to locate w/o looking at the remote.


Yeah, tell that to the people who used to use the Channel Up/Down buttons for navigating a "play all episodes" list.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533618


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

gmin said:


> The D button is not used during program playback.
> 
> The D button is located directly below the 30sec skip forward button.
> 
> ...


Of course, D is already used for SkipMode, but I like the idea. I'm sure there are other buttons that aren't currently used that could be programmed for this.

Since we're dreaming up new features, how about a special playback mode that only plays back the plays in a game and cuts out all the breaks between plays and commercial breaks...of course that would require someone at TiVo to watch the game and make all those marks, probably unlikely to happen, especially right now as they work through the guide issues.


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, tell that to the people who used to use the Channel Up/Down buttons for navigating a "play all episodes" list.
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533618


Yes, I miss this feature...sure wish TiVo would bring this back.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

beryrinaldo said:


> Yes, I miss this feature...sure wish TiVo would bring this back.


I believe if you hold down the 30 second skip forward button, it does the same as the old channel up for multiple episodes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I believe if you hold down the 30 second skip forward button, it does the same as the old channel up for multiple episodes.


Yeah, that was litigated in the linked thread, above. It helps with getting to the next episode, but it still requires multiple presses of the Advance button, since even holding-down the Advance button, as suggested, doesn't put playback at the literal end of the program. And fans of the "play all" feature also liked the ability to navigate in both directions through their list, and they've lost any way to backtrack.


----------



## gmin (Dec 14, 2015)

OK the "C" button then. When I watch sports I've never seen "skip mode" through comercials work.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gmin said:


> OK the "C" button then. When I watch sports I've never seen "skip mode" through comercials work.


I don't believe SkipMode is *ever* available for live events.

https://www.tivo.com/popup/skipmode-channels


> SkipMode feature is only available after a show has aired and is not available for all recorded shows or for local news and sports.


----------

